# MockingBird Drive Haunt 2011



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome collection of props and very well displayed! Great job on the lighting as well!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Pretty cool! Way to pack it all in! What was in the tent?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the hooded red-eyed guy in the first shot, and I'm thinking I'm not using enough jack-o-lanterns now in our yard display after seeing what your collection looks like


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

If check in my signature, I linked my youtube vids, showing all of my haunts and many props. We build a huge maze into the tent. I'll post more pics later.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/life/Fright+night+cheap/5626031/story.html

here is the article in Ottawa's biggest newspaper, a 2 pages spash! On Halloween Weekend too! Also a vid they took of me in my basement

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/videos/life/video.html?embedCode=81dDd4MjpyVm3CDkWhKLQMFChTs5lOc-

and here on CTV

http://ottawa.ctv.ca/servlet/an/loc...hives_October_111003/20111003/?hub=OttawaHome

October 27, at 6:00 minutes in. This is the 3rd year they come. Always a blast.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*my youtube vids*
















and one my fav vid I did this year. Please see my other vids too!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*When the Ottawa Citizen newspaper came to my house in 2011 Vid.*

Sorry for the sound quality, but at least you can hear it. Ottawa's biggest newspaper came to my house in 2011 for an interview and some pics and we made 2 huge pages splash in it. They also took a few vids, and here is one of them. 
I did loose some weigh since, and plan to more this summer, in my pool!

This was our third time in newspapers, as we have been on tv also 4 times too.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

WOW! You have some great stuff! And a lot of them! How do you store everything???!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you, I am proud of my collection, bought and made. 

In the basement storage and freezer room, and the garage... and talking about garage, I'll clean it this weekend, I hope, and post a youtube vid about it, showing how I manage to store everything, and maybe a new props in the works.

Also, this was in 2011, I got tons of new stuff since. Check out my gallery and youtube channel. Sadly, for Halloween 2012, I didn't get much great pics like in 2011, was very dissapointed, also, the hurrican trashed the haunt pretty much.


----------

